# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Một cập nhật khá thú vị với những thông tin cũng thú vị không kém, hấp dẫn ngay cả đối với Đội ngũ Didau  :Smile: . Ngòai những thông tin về giá vé máy bay trong nước. Tuần này, các chuyến bay của Didau sẽ dẫn bạn đến với Lapland, quê hương của ông già Noel, nơi bạn có thể đến làng Santa Claus, cưỡi tuần lộc trên tuyết và ngắm Bắc Cực Quang. Và quên đi không khí lạnh để đến với đảo quốc nhiệt đới tuyệt đẹp - Mauritius  :Smile: 

*Nội địa*

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ 01/02 - 10/02/2012 

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 704.000 VNĐ/một lượt*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt: 1.628.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc:1.617.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*


*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 1.639.000 VNĐ/ một lượt*

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang: 2.079.000 VNĐ/ một lượt*

*Hà Nội - Huế: 2.068.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

Tin mới: Nếu các bạn theo dõi báo chí thì cũng biết rằng Vietnam Airlines sẽ tăng giá vé. Quyết định này sẽ chính thức áp dụng từ 15/12/2011. Có vẻ như sẽ ngân sách đi du lịch của chúng ta sẽ phải nâng lên chút đỉnh cùng với sự thay đổi này. Vào cập nhật kế tiếp, Didau sẽ thông tin về mức giá mới cho các bạn!

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

Đến thăm ông già Noel và cữơi tuần lộc trên tuyết vào Giáng Sinh thì còn gì bằng. Đi Lapland thôi các bạn ơi!
Lapland được gọi là vùng đất của những đêm trắng. Địa danh nổi tiếng trong câu chuyện cổ về Bà Chúa Tuyết, với ngôi làng của ông già Noel và nghề chăn nuôi tuần lộc. Và một trong những lý do mà nhiều người kéo đến Lapland là để được nhìn thấy mặt trời lúc nửa đêm – hiện tượng Bắc Cực Quang.

*Máy bay:*

*Tp.HCM/Hà Nội - Helsinki (Phần Lan): hơn 1300$/khứ hồi*

Quá cảnh tại Paris và Frankfurt và nối chuyến trên Filand Air

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Từ Helsinki – Kitta (Lapland): ~ 110$/khứ hồi*

Vé của Blue 1Hoặc của Finland Air

Lapland có sân bay tại các thành phố Enontekio, Ivalo, Kittila, Kuusamo và Rovaniemi. Các bạn mua vé một lần đến đó từ Việt Nam qua Vietnam Airlines 

*Việt Nam - Kitta: ~ hơn 3000$/khứ hồi.*

Quá cảnh tại Paris/Frankfurt và Helsinki, nối chuyến với Finland Air

Mua vé một lần đến Lapland từ Việt Nam thì giá vé đắt hơn rất nhiều so với hình thức mua vé cho từng chặng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Tàu điện:*

Có rất nhiều chuyến tàu từ Phần Lan đến Lapland. Tuy nhiên, thời gian di chuyển của chặng đường là khoảng 12 tiếng (đi về sẽ hết 1 ngày). Do đó, bạn nên cân nhắc kỹ, và sắp xếp lịch trình cho vừa phải.

*Thông tin đi lại ở Lapland, các bạn có thể tham khảo:*

BuýtTàu (giữa các thành phố Kemijärvi, Rovaniemi và Kemi)

Nếu đi càng đông, sẽ càng vui, rẻ và an toàn, lại có thể chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với nhau về du lịch và nhiếp ảnh.



*Mauritius - Đảo quốc thiên đường du lịch*

Đường bay mới từ Việt Nam đi thẳng Mauritus vừa được khai trương. Là đảo quốc nằm hướng tây nam Ấn Độ Dương, cách đảo Madagascar khoảng 900 km về hướng đông. Nổi tiếng là nơi duy nhất có Dodo sinh sống. Nếu bạn đang mơ về Maldives thì Mauritius cũng có thể là giấc mơ đó  :Wink: .

*Tp.HCM - Mauritius: 725$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1176$

*Hà Nội - Mauritius: 725$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1174$

Thời gian đặt vé: 10/11/2011 - 31/03/2012

Thời gian bay: 03/01 - 31/03/2012

Quá cảnh: Kulalumpur

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 01/02 - 10/02/2012.Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## vietnamwonders

Hom nao co chuyen nao re nhat buzz minh nhe!

----------

